# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Modification ou suppression de billets

## wiwaxia

Bonjour,  ::D: 

Je voudrais savoir si l'on peut modifier ou supprimer un billet de blog quelle que soit son anciennet, ou s'il intervient, comme pour les messages sur forums, un dlai (72 heures ?) au del duquel cela n'est plus possible, sauf intervention d'un modrateur.
Cela peut devenir important, si l'on s'avise de dvelopper un sujet, par exemple  la suite d'une discussion.

Je n'ai pas trouv d'indication sur ce point. Merci de votre rponse !

----------


## Anomaly

Techniquement, non, malheureusement. La limite en place n'est vraiment pas souple, elle s'applique  tout et tous sans distinction  ::?:  Ne pourrais-tu pas faire autrement, comme republier rgulirement un billet  jour ?

----------


## wiwaxia

Je peux toujours revenir sur un sujet  six mois ou un an d'intervalle ... en regrettant simplement de ne pouvoir supprimer l'ancienne version, devenue inutile.
Et j'y pense  l'instant, il doit tre possible d'ajouter ventuellement un complment dans les commentaires qui suivent, si cela s'avrait ncessaire.

Je posais la question parce que j'ai quelques ides en tte, et ton retour me permet d'y voir plus clair. 

C'est effectivement une contrainte, secondaire toutefois au regard des ressources de la typographie du forum, que j'apprcie.

----------


## Anomaly

Tu peux toujours poster un commentaire sur l'ancienne publication pour donner un lien vers la nouvelle version ; ainsi tu gagnes un nouveau lien vers le billet - bon aprs si tu fais a plusieurs fois, cela fait un peu liste chane  ::aie::  mais je ne sais pas exactement quel genre de contenu tu as l'intention de poster pour vraiment bien te conseiller  :;):

----------


## wiwaxia

> Tu peux toujours poster un commentaire sur l'ancienne publication pour donner un lien vers la nouvelle version ; ainsi tu gagnes un nouveau lien vers le billet ...


Merci pour cette excellente suggestion,  laquelle je ne pensais pas ... Une chane de billets fait peut-tre un peu dsordre,  ::D:  mais me semble plus vivante et mieux adapte  une srie de dveloppements, qu'un article  rallonges massives.

----------


## Anomaly

Ravi d'avoir pu trouver une solution adapte pour ton problme.  :;):

----------

